# FileSystemWatcher Aquivalent in JAVA



## Tikonteroga (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

in .NET gibt es im Namensraum System.IO die Klasse FileSystemWatcher, mit der man ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis überwachen kann.

Funktioniert das auch mit dem JAVA Standard-Framework oder gibt es hierfür eine Library?


----------



## sheel (10. Mai 2012)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/730186/suggestions-sample-code-for-filesystemwatcher-in-java


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

seit Java 7 gibts die Klasse java.nio.file.WatchService
Siehe auch:
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/02/java-7-watchservice.html
http://fahdshariff.blogspot.de/2011/08/java-7-watchservice-for-file-change.html
http://www.tutorials.de/java/336804...erungen-ueberwachen-mit-dem-watchservice.html
http://www.tutorials.de/java/348940-datei-beobachten-wie-gehe-ich-am-besten-vor.html

Gruß Tom


----------

